# Set Up And Break Down



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I know, this topic has been covered before, but have you seen the number of posts on this site?!









Please help me out, you guys......I think I've seen a checklist of things to do when setting up camp and breaking it back down. You know, level the trailer, chock the tires, plug in the power, water, etc......BUT there seems to be something I *always* miss (remember when I forgot to put the slide rails on before trying to pull the bed out?) so a checklist for me and the DW would be really nice.

One of you nice guys who's added to that list please tell me where it is..Please?

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

anxiously awaiting a seasoned owner's answer.
Never forget the time I forgot to snug down the propane cover.
The answer my friend was blowin in the wind.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well I have forgotten to pull out the Chock-N-Lock wheel chocks.......once in South Carolina

and

once in my backyard.

Wife hasn't let me get a new one....yet!!!

Gary


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

We always forget to uplug the light for the rear slide...... Sorry I can't help with a list- will watch for one with you!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Drew's Mom,

I found that if you just plug the rear slide light in without letting it latch it will still work and if you forget to unplug it, it just pops out.

Gary


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Somewhere along the way, I found this site that has a number of different checklists. I hope you find it helpful.

Happy camping,
Roger


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I am getting to the point that everything is bocoming automatic. We have camped 12 times in the last 13 months (and we can't camp from November to May). Those first few trips are overwhelming with everything to remember, but after #5 or #6, I seem to have everything down.

I take it slow when setting up and breaking camp. Lots of thinking going on for sure, but I find if I go slow and remain methodical, I get everything taken care of.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Hey Drew's Mom,
> 
> I found that if you just plug the rear slide light in without letting it latch it will still work and if you forget to unplug it, it just pops out.
> 
> ...


Just remove the clip that holds it in place. It won't come out unless you really pull on it and it will save the connector when you do forget to unplug it (and you will shy )


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just remove the clip that holds it in place. It won't come out unless you really pull on it and it will save the connector when you do forget to unplug it (and you will )>>

Do I have to go through an Outback dealer to get a new plug? It seems that the previous owners must have always forgotten to unplug the back slide plug because the first time we camped in it dh plug it in and the wires glowed red!!!! We unplugged the trailer and then took the little plug out, then the plug itself pretty much fell off the wires.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You might be able to find a new plug at a local radio shack, or auto parts store, other wise, I would give a Keystone dealer a call.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Roger,

Thanks for the link. I found it very helpful.

Randy,

I'm getting better too, but must learn to SLOW down and take my time. I think that's where I make my most mistakes.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

One of the campers at the Northeast Rally had a list and his son was checking it. I was impressed. I usually do everything myself and then my DW does a walk around both directions before we leave. I like it when she finds something because then I know she is not just taking a walk.

John


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

The more we camp the more we get into a routine. My wife has her list and I have mine and we have a few joint tasks. Last trip my wife had to leave a day early and my daughter and her husband and I had to break camp. My wife had made a checklist for things she did but forgot to leave it with us.







We managed to get the inside packed up and got home without breaking anything but a checklist surely would have been helpful. Years ago I was a pilot and even on the most routine flights always used a checklist. Life is complicated enough these days and my mind is just so full of acquired knowledge







that keeping a bit on paper is a relief. Too bad more things in life don't come with a checklist!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Mark,

I have an excel spreadsheet with a list of the things I do, going both ways. Of course its for a 5'er but can be modified.

If you send me a direct email I can respond to , I'll attach the excel spreadsheet.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I know, this topic has been covered before, but have you seen the number of posts on this site?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark. I have used a checkoff list for getting underway for the last 15 or so years, modified for the trailer I own at the time. I do the work and my wife checks the sheet off. She has caught me in a number of goofs and of course I always tell her I deliberately did it to see if she was checking. Anyway, we have never lost a hose fitting, power cable, antenna or anything for that matter. Makes a check off list worth the time. If you want a copy of mine send me your Email address. Carl


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Makes a check off list worth the time. If you want a copy of mine send me your Email address. Carl


Carl,

I'd like a copy of your list, too. You can email me from the members page--just click on the icon for email.

Thanks,

Mark


----------

